# Black Friday Cyber Monday in Canada



## AndySertin (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi There, so it's that time again. Who's got the deals and if you've got promo codes, you may as well post them here as well. 

Looks like L&McQ has a few things on the go this weekend.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2016)

Crickets and tumbleweeds...


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2016)

50% off Presonus Studio One to the 28th...


----------



## AndySertin (Oct 17, 2016)

I see Guitar Effects Canada had a few things on sale, has anyone used them before?? I'm debating the Cali76 CD.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Player99 said:


> Crickets and tumbleweeds...


L&M does not post what specific items are on sale until tomorrow. I find this comment premature. After the listing comes out, I may agree with you.


----------



## Spinedriver (Mar 19, 2016)

I find that with L&M, they lug the same old stuff out every time there's a "sale". A handful of discontinued boss pedals, the Way Huge Fat Sandwich, a couple of MXR pedals and maybe a tuner or two. For the past 2 years, every Boxing Week and Canada Day/Week the pedal table has been exactly the same.

Quite disappointing actually. 

ps: Now that I think about it, last year in addition to the usual fare, they did have the smaller Mesa pedals out with $20 off the regular price.

After looking at the "local store" specials, the only things here are a dozen combo amps and the rest is pa/dj stuff. It might not even be worth going in...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

They've posted the lists. Nothing stands out for me here in Edmonton. Includes both new and used items. So,... crickets and tumble weeds for me.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

the tube store has a sale on. Retube time!


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Moog Audio's doing 10% off online, that seems fine?

Just checked out the L&M list, woof, not a lot happening in Toronto. 

Well, nice of them to save me some money, I guess


----------



## Spinedriver (Mar 19, 2016)

The sad part about the L&M store here is that their only competition is a couple of pawn shops and a small guitar shop in the basement of a gas station about 25 mins outside of town. Most people around here try and sell their used stuff on Kijiji and it makes me laugh. Someone is trying to sell an MXR 10 band eq that has a broken led and it's missing the 18v power supply and they want $125. Brand new with a warranty AND power supply, it's $160.

I telly ya, it's VERY easy to save money around here (unless you shop online, of course).


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

Cosmo music has a 15% off all regularly priced items. Thats the best ive seen so far.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

tomsy49 said:


> Cosmo music has a 15% off all regularly priced items. Thats the best ive seen so far.


But their "exclusion list" is extensive...

I did pick up a couple of their "door crashers" - nothing guitar related though.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Our fellow Charles at Electric Mojo have a sale: Effects :: Black Friday


----------



## idma (Nov 7, 2013)

Can I get a single sale on pedaltrain or temple audio pedalboards? I can't find any. Also, everybody on Kijiji or used market is selling the pedaltrains for only $5 less than brand new. I might as well go for new


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Just picked up a Boss TerraEcho for $80 @ L&M. Grabbed a couple 6" jumper cables as well.


----------



## Spinedriver (Mar 19, 2016)

They have 'em here too. However, they also have a used TC Flashback Triple Delay for $245 that's looking pretty tempting (considering that they also have a brand new one for $425 right next to it). They also rolled out a couple of Way Huge pedals and are offering the Digitech Hardwire Valve Distortion for $89 but I think I might have enough dirt pedals for now, except for something really interesting like an AMT, Amptweaker, Friedman BE-OD, etc..


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Cosmo has their usual 15% off everything in stock, among the door crashers. I picked up a set of cheap studio monitors to get the process started rebuilding my music room.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> Just picked up a Boss TerraEcho for $80 @ L&M. Grabbed a couple 6" jumper cables as well.


Funny i bought the very same thing, i am not sure about the pedal so far were it fits...to me its sounds nice for cleans only... like pink floyd stuff..


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Gotta find the right spot for it. Dan's gets a lot of mileage now.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

'Black Friday' in Canada is a joke. In the USA many guitar shops reduce everything by around 20% and then even more if you barter. L&M has not reduced ANY mainstream goods at all. Don't even get me started on used prices here!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Rick31797 said:


> Funny i bought the very same thing, i am not sure about the pedal so far were it fits...to me its sounds nice for cleans only... like pink floyd stuff..


Yea, it wasn't what I was expecting. I was looking for a subtle delay for my acoustic board. LOL nothing subtle about this thing. 

If I don't find any use for the mod'd echo stuff, I think the short delays (reverb, slapback) are less modulated and perhaps more useful for me. I'll have to spend more time with it (I have 26 days, but at $80 it probably isn't going back). The freeze function is just icing on the cake.


----------



## Spinedriver (Mar 19, 2016)

sorbz62 said:


> 'Black Friday' in Canada is a joke. In the USA many guitar shops reduce everything by around 20% and then even more if you barter. L&M has not reduced ANY mainstream goods at all. Don't even get me started on used prices here!


I don't know about Ont. but here in NB they were "offering" a $10 credit on a rental if you spent $100-$250. Aside from a handful of "discounts" on the typical Fender & Epiphone offerings, they had barely anything worth looking at. Something tells me that their "Boxing Day/Week" sale is going to be more or less the same.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, the closer L&M gets to being a monopoly, the fewer good sales you're going to find - except, perhaps, for old stock and rental clearouts i.e. the inventory sale in February.


----------



## Spinedriver (Mar 19, 2016)

bw66 said:


> Yeah, the closer L&M gets to being a monopoly, the fewer good sales you're going to find - except, perhaps, for old stock and rental clearouts i.e. the inventory sale in February.


Yeah, them thinking that spending a $1,000 and getting a $50 gift card is a "Monster Deal" is kind of laughable. I will say this though, when they do get used stuff in, often times they do offer it at a fair price.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, they are very good at keeping their inventory of old and used stock under control - I have a bunch of PA/lighting gear that I've picked up there over the years at very good prices.


----------



## Spike (May 31, 2008)

Well I'm happy. Scored a Genz Benz 2 X 12 Neo Cabinet from Wentworth Music in Vernon for a great price. I'd been waiting months and hoping no one else would scoop it up. Older stock and that is where the Black Friday deals were I think. 

I love Genz Benz bass gear. It has 'sizzle' and weight. Big notes. Bass is about all I'm playing these days so I want a good rig. Curious about the new Genzler stuff but I'm beyond fine for now. I'm blessed actually - I now have small, medium, and large Genz Benz rigs. 2 heads and 5 different speaker combinations giving me 300 to 1200 watts. Name a room and I'm ready. 

BTW - Kelowna: my new cab and I will be at Fernandos tonight. (Dec 1st) Come on down. 1 Alpha One is going to rock it out.


----------



## Spinedriver (Mar 19, 2016)

On a lighter note, I did manage to score an MXR 10 band eq for $110 (including the adapter and the original box) which was a pleasant surprise. Also on the radar there is a brand new PRS SE Mark Tremonti in Trans Red for $529 marked down from $799. The only downside to it is that the neck is like a freakin' baseball bat. (My other guitars are an Ibanez RGD320 and a Fernandes Ravelle, so the necks are fairly thin in comparison).


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I have issues with Black Friday, Cyber Monday, Boxing Day, Canada Day, Half-Way to Boxing Day, add nauseum sales. Retail drives me bonkers. Every darn weekend radio stations are on some site for a massive blow out sale. This week I literally turned off the car radio twice. The BS they trying to dole out drives me nuts. The ad went on to say that the Black Friday sale was so succesful, so many people came in, that they begged manufacturers to hold the low prices for another week! But hurry in, they sternly said, for only another 3 days can you get the lowest prices ever seen. The prices are so low they can't advertise them....Really? Come on. Do they really believe we're all that stupid? Next weekend it'll be the biggest ever Christmas sale. Or, year end blow out inventory sale. I really couldn't care less.

My local L&M seems to have the same little tables of kibble & bits on sale every time. Just like others here have said. I rarely ever buy new. This year on the BF sale day, I saved $150 by buying a used "Hall Of Fame" reverb pedal on Kijiji lol.

So I fell in love with the tone fron a Vox AC10 recently. If L&M puts it on sale I don't think I can restrain myself. I'll buy one. I could be waiting a long time before they put it on sale, if ever. I don't need it so I'll wait until the right deal comes along. Used or otherwise.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I bought a Polytune 2 from Moog Audio for $119 ($20 off the regular price). I also bought a lot of music from livedownloads.com at 50% off. Unfortunately, 3-set shows were excluded from the sale and that's a lot of the Phish catalog.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

I bought a used American Special Tele off Kijiji for $500. Best I could do for Black Friday. Came with a stand, vox coily cable, gig bag and a BBE sonic maximizer. I think it was a good deal


----------



## Spinedriver (Mar 19, 2016)

keithb7 said:


> I have issues with Black Friday, Cyber Monday, Boxing Day, Canada Day, Half-Way to Boxing Day, add nauseum sales. Retail drives me bonkers. Every darn weekend radio stations are on some site for a massive blow out sale. This week I literally turned off the car radio twice. The BS they trying to dole out drives me nuts. The ad went on to say that the Black Friday sale was so succesful, so many people came in, that they begged manufacturers to hold the low prices for another week! But hurry in, they sternly said, for only another 3 days can you get the lowest prices ever seen. The prices are so low they can't advertise them....Really? Come on. Do they really believe we're all that stupid? Next weekend it'll be the biggest ever Christmas sale. Or, year end blow out inventory sale. I really couldn't care less.


Unless it's CBC once in a blue moon, I can't remember the last time I ever turned on a 'commercial' radio station. Not only do they not play music I'd want to listen to but as you said, it's RIFE with annoying commercials.


----------



## AndySertin (Oct 17, 2016)

L&McQ sales were a joke.....


----------



## Spinedriver (Mar 19, 2016)

On a cool note, I went in a few days ago to check out a guitar that they said had in stock at the store online but ended up that they couldn't find it anywhere in the store. Having that not pan out, I took a look at the pedal cabinet and as it turns out, the TC Flashback Triple Delay that they had on for $254, ended up back in the cabinet because the guy who had put it on layaway decided not to get it. Going from a Zoom MS-70 to this thing is quite the jump in quality, I must say.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

AndySertin said:


> L&McQ sales were a joke.....


There are better deals on used stuff on any random Thursday, than what was at the sale this year!


Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## Spinedriver (Mar 19, 2016)

bzrkrage said:


> There are better deals on used stuff on any random Thursday, than what was at the sale this year!
> 
> 
> Sent from my other other brain.


How much ya wanna bet they'll have EXACTLY the same things on 'sale' for "Boxing Week".


----------

